# Photography help needed please



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a 150w metal halide lamp that I use to show paint defects. It shows them up perfectly on all colour finishes, even silver and white but I seem to be having problems actually capturing it on my phone. 
Whenever I attempt to photograph it especially on silver paint, the camera adds a kind of "moving stripe/strobe" effect though if that makes sense?? It doesn't matter how far I move the camera away or the angle that I use, the image captured has stripes across it.
The same happens if I try to film it.

Is there any way of combating this via the settings or anything on my phone?

Any help gratefully received :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

which phone do you have? that will help for responses :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

SBM said:


> which phone do you have? that will help for responses :thumb:


Probably would eh  
Samsung Galaxy S5 although I tried my neighbours iPhone 5s and had exactly the same issue.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

When I need to take photos with high/low light issues I use a camara app on my iPhone as it gives greater control over shutter speed, white balance etc so that might help.
The one I use is called night camara hd and it has fully adjustable settings sonthey might do something similar for the Samsung, I tried a few out using the free ones as a test bed until I found one I liked then brought this one which was about £10.:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

JR1982 said:


> When I need to take photos with high/low light issues I use a camara app on my iPhone as it gives greater control over shutter speed, white balance etc so that might help.
> The one I use is called night camara hd and it has fully adjustable settings sonthey might do something similar for the Samsung, I tried a few out using the free ones as a test bed until I found one I liked then brought this one which was about £10.:thumb:


Thanks mate.
So on the issue that I described above, which sort of setting would most likely need tweaking? The shutter speed?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Leebo310 said:


> Thanks mate.
> So on the issue that I described above, which sort of setting would most likely need tweaking? The shutter speed?


Did you get an app if so which one did you get?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

JR1982 said:


> Did you get an app if so which one did you get?


Camera FV5 lite


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Need to get more close up (this is known as Macro) get at the right angle to see the scratches, and you want as fast an exposure as you can as this will help keep the image sharp.

Camera FV-5 is a great app on Android bringing dslr type functions to your phone but it does have a small charge $3.99


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

SBM said:


> Need to get more close up (this is known as Macro) get at the right angle to see the scratches, and you want as fast an exposure as you can as this will help keep the image sharp.
> 
> Camera FV-5 is a great app on Android bringing dslr type functions to your phone but it does have a small charge $3.99


Thanks mate. Will that stop the "tiger striping" effect that I'm currently getting then?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes it should do, Let us know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Should do. You could try finding a free equivalent to that app too :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

SBM said:


> Should do. You could try finding a free equivalent to that app too :thumb:


I did already mate, hence the "lite" version  
Thanks for the help people, will let you know how I get on


----------

